# get up to



## Onyx18

Zdravím vás,
mám otázku ohledně této otázky: *How fast can a bookmobile get up to? *Domnívám se, že se tazatel ptá, jak rychle může pojízdná knihovna jet, jakou maximální rychlostí, ale nejsem si na 100% jistý. Může mi to někdo potvrdit/příp. osvětlit význam té věty? Díky moc.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Hello Onyx18, and welcome to the forums! 
Bez dalšího kontextu bych řekl, že si danou větu vykládáte správně. Když je tam slovo "fast", nedovedu si představit jiný význam. Ovšem source a context se vždycky hodí. 
Slovo bookmobile se mi nějak příčí. Její Veličenstvo a my normální smrtelníci totiž říkáme "mobile library", tak se ptám, jestli ten zdroj není něco amerického.
Ale at' je tomu jakkoliv, myslím, že jste to dobře pochopil.


----------



## Onyx18

Zdravím, Enquiring Mind a díky za odpověď. Je to něco amerického . Pokud znáte Jeffa Dunhama, je to právě z jeho knihy All by myselves. Achmed se baví s Jeffem o knihách a Bubba J. se vzápětí ozve s touto otázkou.


----------



## hypoch

Dobrý den,
já bych se přidal s jiným poddotazem - je ta větná struktura úplně košer? Nelíbí se mně spojení _get up to_ a _how fast_, čekal bych spíš, že na předložku bude navazovat podstatné jméno (nebo něco podobného). Ale možná je to jen můj dojem a rodilým mluvčím zní věta  úplně přirozeně.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Dobře jste to postřehl, hypochu. Věta je taková patlanina. Logicky to má být "what speed can a bookmobile get up to?" nebo "how fast can a bookmobile go?"  Je to zřejmě hovorová řeč, nebo autor tím chtěl naznačit, že tazatel je nevzdělanec nebo ještě klučík.  Context is a wonderful thing .


----------



## hypoch

Díky, EM, to se mně ulevilo


----------



## Onyx18

Enquiring Mind: jako kdybyste mi četl myšlenky . Právě kvůli tomu adjektivu "fast" jsem si nebyl jistý, protože logicky tam sedí speed. Napadlo mě, že je to styl mluvy Bubby J, ale angličtina je plná idiomů, tak mi vrtal hlavou ten konec věty "get up to". Díky za potrvzení mých úvah


----------

